# Success with one frozen embie? need some PMA!



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Just wondering if anyone has achieved a pregnancy successfully with just one frozen embie? Had mine transferred on Thursday and it was 6 cells and 'perfect' looking although it's partner didn't make it through the thaw at all. Just can't believe it has any chance of working and would love to hear from anyone who has had a BFP with just one embie. xx


----------



## HotChickies (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi. We had two frozen embryo's which were thawed two weeks ago. One was unsuccessful at thaw but we were told the other was good quality and it was transferred.  We got our bfp this morning.  We are obviously very excited but following an early miscarriage last year we know this is the start of another journey so fingers crossed.  Good luck.


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

Congratulation on being PUPO   

I had 7 frozens in the freezer and only one survived the thaw but i did get that magical BFP with the only embryo that was tough enough to survive the thaw.

My sons now 3 and a very healthy little man.

Hayley x


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for those replies and congratulations both of you on your BFP's!    Do you mind me asking what cell stage they were at before you had them put back? It's so reassuring to hear stories like this. xx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

hi ya hun,

I think it was a 7 cell, grade 2

good luck x


----------



## jennyds (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi i had 2 frozen embie transferred out of 4 i had on tuesday and it was 6 cells and perfect.  Test due next Thursday so hopefuly we'll get BFP


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Haley that does give me some hope. Ours was a 6-cell grade one so I guess it still does have a chance of turning into a baby!


Good luck Jenny, fingers crossed xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

My last frozen embie is currently playing with his Daddy - and we have two friends with last frostie babies too.... they can be tough little things,

Everything crossed for you!   


Livity K x


----------

